# Quelle marque de ram pour un macbook pro mid 2010



## WaterEye (24 Février 2011)

Bonsoir,

Comme indiqué dans le titre je souhaite upgrader mon macbook pro 15" à 6 ou 8 gigas de ram.

J'ai vu que macway en vendait. Leur marque est-elle fiable ou faut-il se tourner vers autre chose?

Merci.


----------



## elKBron (24 Février 2011)

Dans mon MBP, j'ai mis 2*4Go de Nuimpact, dont le prix a chuté sur macway, soit dit en passant. Tout se passe bien. 
Au préalable, j'avais 2*2Go de Crucial. pas de problème non plus.

Maintenant, la marque Macway en elle-même, je ne l'ai jamais testée.


----------



## antholight (23 Mars 2011)

Bonjour, 

Je souhaite augmenter la quantité de RAM également sur mon MBP mid 2010 et passer de 4 à 8Go et je me pose quelques questions. 

Ex PCiste, j'ai quelques réflexes d'utilisateur PC mais je ne sais quelles sont les règles à respecter pour Mac...

Déjà, les 4Go installés d'origine sont ils en 1 ou 2 barettes ?

Dois-je changer toutes les barettes pour passer à 8Go ou mettre 2 marques différentes et ne compléter que par les 4Go qui me manquent est aussi bien ?

Enfin, concernant la marque et le modèle, est-ce que toute DDR3 Sodimm à 1066 est compatible avec mon MBP ?

Merci à vous


----------



## Argeuh (23 Mars 2011)

Va sur crucial.fr, tu peux tester ton matos pour savoir quelles barettes acheter.

Ton installation est en 2 barettes de 2Go.
Tu ne peux pas compléter car cela ferait 2 + 4Go vu qu'il n'y a que 2 slots


----------



## antholight (23 Mars 2011)

Argeuh a dit:


> Va sur crucial.fr, tu peux tester ton matos pour savoir quelles barettes acheter.
> 
> Ton installation est en 2 barettes de 2Go.
> Tu ne peux pas compléter car cela ferait 2 + 4Go vu qu'il n'y a que 2 slots



Merci pour ces réponses 
Je vais checker sur crucial.fr maintenant


----------



## antholight (1 Avril 2011)

up

Je me réponds à moi même et surtout je relance la question car je ne sais à quelle valeur sure me confier... ?

On trouve des mémoire G. Skill, Corsair, Crucial, Kingston et Samsung aux prix très comparables, sans comparatifs de performances et je ne sais pas quel choix de qualité opérer pour mon MBP mid 2010 i5 2,4Ghz...

Pouvez-vous me conseiller SVP ?

Merci


----------



## Argeuh (1 Avril 2011)

Les moins chères que tu trouveras


----------



## antholight (1 Avril 2011)

Argeuh a dit:


> Les moins chères que tu trouveras



Tu penses qu'elles se valent toutes ?


----------



## elamapi (1 Avril 2011)

antholight a dit:


> Tu penses qu'elles se valent toutes ?



Oui, tkt.


----------



## antholight (1 Avril 2011)

Merci les gars !

L'augmentation de RAM (x2) me donnera plus de pêche pour les appli que le changement du DD on est d'accord ?


----------



## fau6il (1 Avril 2011)

antholight a dit:


> up
> 
> Je me réponds à moi même et surtout je relance la question car je ne sais à quelle valeur sure me confier... ?
> 
> ...



_Les moins chères comme conseillées par Argeuh, mais aussi les plus "longuement" garanties._


----------



## elamapi (1 Avril 2011)

antholight a dit:


> Merci les gars !
> 
> L'augmentation de RAM (x2) me donnera plus de pêche pour les appli que le changement du DD on est d'accord ?



Ca dépend 

Ajouter 280Go de ram ne changera rien quand tu surfes si tu as déjà 4Go par exemple. Ensuite, ça dépend de quel DD tu parles.

A choisir entre passer a 8Go ou mettre un SSD, je choisit le SSD. A choisir entre un DD plus gros, et plus de ram, sauf etres ras la gueule, je prend la ram.


----------



## antholight (4 Avril 2011)

@ Fau6il

Oui, je tiens compte bien sûr de la garantie... 10 ans pour G. Skill et Corsair par exemple, c'est rassurant. Mak-ouais garantit 1 ans la mémoire Apple... ça ne me botte pas.


@ Elamapi

C'est ce sur quoi j'hésitais justement : SSD ou RAMx2
Mais à en voir la contrainte (supprimer le drive pour allier SSD pour les appli et DD d'origine pour le stockage) et le coût au Go, je pense que le rapport gain de performances / coût plus intéressant en augmentant la RAM non ?

Merci encore à vous de m'aider


----------



## elamapi (4 Avril 2011)

Honnetement, ajouter de la ram t'apportera un peu de confort selon les applis que tu utilise. Photoshop avec des filtres sur de trés grosse images par exemple. Par contre, le SSD boostera ton mac en toute circonstance. Donc, pour vraiment avoir l'impression du "wow ... ca boost", c'est le SSD qu'il faut prendre.

Le hic, c'est le prix.

2x4Go , en revendant tes 2x2Go ça doitaller dans les 75.

Un bon SSD pas trop petit (a voir selon tes besoin, ca doit taper dans les 300).


----------



## Cyrillo77 (21 Novembre 2011)

bjr
je vais acheter de la ram "patriot" j'en ai trouvé 4G0 ddr3 1333 pour 18euros la barrette soit 36+ frais 40euros quand chez macway ils vendent aussi de la patriot même caractéristiques sauf que chez eux c'est de la signature APPLE... chez macway c'est 62 là 40
ça change quoi avec signature ou sans ?? sur mon macbook précédent je m'étais pas pris la tête, mais je voudrais comprendre 
(je suis pas dans le bon sujet... moi j'ai un 2011) désolé....
merci....


----------



## fau6il (21 Novembre 2011)

antholight a dit:


> @ Fau6il
> 
> Oui, je tiens compte bien sûr de la garantie...



_OWC (USA) garantit ses barrettes "à vie". 
Mais attention au dédouanement. _


----------



## edd72 (21 Novembre 2011)

Perso, pour mon MBP2010, je suis passé à 2x4Go Corsair (pour Mac) 1066 en CL7* (le kit est à 36&#8364; actuellement chez rueducommerce) et j'en suis très content 
http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Composants/showdetl.cfm?product_id=4850013#xtor=AL-47-30
(j'ai bien sûr testé tout ça avec Rember et l'Apple Hardware Test)

Pour moi, le choix était vite fait, Corsair restant ma référence  Je ne vais pas acheter de la GSkill ou de la no-name Macway alors que je peux avoir de la Corsair au même prix...
(garantie à vie aussi, enfin comme toutes les RAMs, lol)

Que du bonheur pour mon Lion au quotidien et pour la virtualisation  (Windows -2go- et Ubuntu -2Go- virtualisés en parallèle)

*pour un 2011, il faut du 1333; le CL7 a un meilleur temps de latence que du CL9


----------



## kolargol31 (21 Novembre 2011)

La CORSAIR est aussi garantie à vie, sinon la OWC est trouvable à macupgrade en belgique (envoi en France possible)


----------



## Cyrillo77 (21 Novembre 2011)

la patriot aussi garantie à vie et très bonne marque, recommandée par APPLE.


----------



## kolargol31 (21 Novembre 2011)

En fait toutes les marques garantissent à vie maintenant


----------



## Cyrillo77 (21 Novembre 2011)

kolargol31 a dit:


> En fait toutes les marques garantissent à vie maintenant



pas toutes les marques, mais bon quand on te met 10 ans c'est suffisant je pense :-D la samsung aussi c'est une mini garantie de 1 ou 2 ans pas plus.


----------

